# Last call sabine m-f



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

We have attempted to contact all that have left us a phone #. No promises, but we may have room on the boat 6/3-6/7. Out to 80 mi max. Prob 50ish. $150 pp (40 fuel, 1 gal. oil) 31' Fountain Sportfish 08 250 Optis. Let Snap season begin. We wish all that venture out good luck. Be safe my friends.
Trapper


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for the call Trapper. I am hoping I can commit to Monday but it will have to wait. Good luck to you this weekend!


----------

